
Arkansas City Sends Amazon a Dear John Letter Instead of a Pitch - Overtonwindow
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-19/arkansas-city-sends-amazon-a-dear-john-letter-instead-of-a-pitch
======
dba7dba
Yup I agree with mayor of San Antonio. Amazon already knows where it will
plant its 2nd HQ. Amaxon is just trying to get extra incentives from the local
government.

~~~
protomyth
Yeah, that sounds right. I am getting a bit sick of all the companies
following the lead of Hollywood and professional sports stadiums doing the
shakedown game.

~~~
sleepychu
Then elect representatives that won't play.

The shakedown is only possible because it offers some value in return.

~~~
protomyth
Its a question I ask, but really given where I live its not much of a problem.
The best we could offer is really fast internet and a lot of quite.

------
AVTizzle
Image of the ad:
[https://twitter.com/abeaujon/status/920973820239974400/photo...](https://twitter.com/abeaujon/status/920973820239974400/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=http%3A%2F%2Ffortune.com%2F2017%2F10%2F19%2Famazon-
headquarters-hq2-little-rock%2F)

~~~
eradicatethots
Frustrating twitter replies, to me this is just an ad for the City itself.
“We’re not the type of city that works for Amazon, were relaxed, cool, smart
...” They probably never even considered bidding for Amazon lol (not to say
they wouldn’t want to if they could, but it’s just a cute ad for the city
nothing crazy)

------
tanilama
You can't turn down something that is not yours.

BTW, isn't Toronto one of the first city to jump into the game?

~~~
mack1001
Toronto is a great choice although doubt amazon will get the same incentives
as an US city

------
DonbunEf7
Imagine that; cities don't want to end up like Seattle, with entire
neighborhoods of Amazonians.

------
zengid
Indeed, Amazon is too big for Little Rock.

